# Anyone had any success with a 6 cell embryo on day 3?



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Everyone,

I had a freeze all due to OHSS so all our embies where frozen on day 1 and we had 18 frozen in batches of 6.  Our first 2 transfers where natural FET's and we had 2 x 4 cell embryos transferred each time on day 2 resulting in BFN each time, the remainder of our embryos where always allowed to grow on but always stopped growing on day 3.

This time we opted for a Medicated cycle and they suggested a day 3 transfer to weed out any that arrest before transfer but of course this meant we had to take the chance that just like the other times they could all arrest on day 3 and we might not get a transfer.  On Monday they took out our last 6 and they all survived the thaw but they said they couldn't tell me anything more as they where only 1 cell and i would find out more today at the actual transfer.

Not being patient enough to wait until we get there i just phoned the clinic to be told that from the 6 we still have 2 suitable for a day 3 transfer which is great but they are only 2 x 6 cells and not 8.

I'm trying to justify this to myself by saying my collection was very late in the day 4pm'ish so maybe my embryos arn't a full 3 days old yet but I'm worried I'm just kidding myself as i always though embryos doubled each day 2/4/8/16 so why are mine 6? has anyone heard of this? and more importantly has anyone had a successful BFP from a 6 cell?

Thanks for any advice
Tracyx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Tracey 

I too had to freeze all due to severe OHSS as sadly, I was in ICU at the time, so luckily was actually quite happy.  My embies were below freezing quality, so my clinic kept them until day 3 in the hope I could have transfer. Obviously I couldn't and then had the battle to get them to freeze.  Out of 25 eggs only 3 fertilised and we had two 4 cells and one 8 cell on day three.

When we went for FET the clinic were so negative the whole way through and as we were private, got asked more than once if we really did want to go through the emotions and expense of what will likely be a failed cycle.  We had faith in out little trio and went ahead. We could never not! I for one would. Never put myself through a fresh cycle again as I really was very poorly.

Thaw day arrived and all three survived! Two were fully in tact, one four cell lost a cell. We had an 8 cell plus a 4 cell Put back. I started bleeding 11 days after transfer, so tested 3 days early to 'complete' the cycle. I was cramping and had full on bright red bleeding (turned toilet water red type amount) I was shocked to find a very positive test staring at me!  

The night before my 7 week scan, I again began cramping and bleeding.  I went to the scan thinking the worst. Again, imaging our shock and relief to find a beating heart! We were then told it had a little buddy! Yep, I was expecting twins!

I had many bleeding episodes and then premature rupture of membranes but my bit/girl twins were born safely over 6 years ago 10 weeks early. Not sure who is who regarding 4 or 8 cell but definately shows that they both took.

My advise to you is to believe in your embies and positive thinking gets you further than any pills etc in my opinion, so believe in yourselves and future family!!!

All the very best of luck, I will be interested to follow your story...


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thankyou so much Witters   

I am just back and am PUPO with 2 x 6 cell embryos, i was slightly bummed as i was willing them to grow to 8 cells before transfer today but i am just pleased they survived to transfer as my last batch didn't make it to day 3, but coming back and reading your post has really gave me hope again.

Tracyx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Tracy - We had 2 frosties put back at day 3, a 6 cell and a 7 cell - You can see the outcome below    Best of luck x x x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thankyou so much for all your input but i just wanted to update and say we sadly got another BFN   

Obviously this is our 3rd failed transfer so we are starting to think we have got something else going on so we feel we will need more testing before we cycle again.

Tracyx


----------

